# Optimal Cable Hook-up for Digital Set-top box to LCD TV



## Sezaic (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello.  I hope I can ask about stuff like this here. I just recently got an lcd tv, and I've had digital cable for a while. I'm trying to get them both together, but as of now, all I'm getting on the lcd is 480 sd. Let me tell you, it's very fuzzy. The HD shows come in a little better, buth ugh.  What would be the best way for me to attach the set-top box and my tv? Below is the actual info for the box and my tv. Now, from what I can see, my tv has a HDMI imput, but I can't seem to find one on the cable box. All I can see there are some Data ports and something for a printer?  I dunno. Maybe an adapter? Right now, all I've got connecting the two are coaxial cables, bleh.

Polaroid TLA-01911C: 19" HD Widescreen LCD TV with Digital ATSC Tuner
Motorola DC 2000 Converter/Set-top box

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am a cable tech and we use the Motorola DCT's. The box your talking about is an older model standard digital box and not High Def. It will not display a high def signal. The box your looking for is either a 6200 or a 6416. The 6200 is just a high def box while the 6416 is a hd PVR. Also I don't think the 6200 has and HDMI output, only a component and DVI. The 6416 has HDMI though.


----------



## Sezaic (Jan 13, 2008)

So, basically, what you're saying is that I need to call my cable company and switch out this box for a new hd-ready box? Oh, and then if I did, what cable would be best to hook THOSE together?  Thanks for the help, by the by.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its also possible that the lower channels you are receiving on that DCT are analogue and the upper ones are digital, 480 and 720. The analoge channels will naturally look fuzzy because you are displaying a 480 line picture on a 720 line display, (your actual native resolution on that model TV is 1440x900). The digitals will look better cause that signal is more appropriate for that display.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, but I don't know about your cable provider but my company will not rent those boxes. Our customers need to purchase them. Our high def boxes sell for about 350 Canadian and those PVR's retail for around 650. If you do decide to go that way you will receive a set of component cables with the box with Red, Blue and Green RCA connectors, and a set of stereo output audio cables. You will see this input on your TV. You can also opt to purchase a HDMI cable and use that way of connecting instead, which will handle both video and audio but these are a little pricey and I'm not convinced that they make that much of a difference.


----------



## Sezaic (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!  I do appreciate the help.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

No problem. If you have anymore questions just continue on the thread. I'll keep subscribed to it for a while.


----------

